# learning to drive



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

hi there my son wants to learn to drive in cyprus.How long does he need to wait before he can take a test.can he get a highway code in cyprus what sort of price is a lesson.what does the test consist of as in uk have to do a theory test of over 39 or so questions.


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

this may be of help to you

The Cyprus driving test for cars and motorcycles and driving test preparation "how to" video clips link.


----------

